
What Happens When the AI Bubble Bursts? (2018) - KhoomeiK
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/06/13/what-happens-when-the-ai-bubble-bursts/
======
_bxg1
The web was genuinely revolutionary and it still had a bubble. Just because
something is a big deal doesn't mean people can't make an even bigger deal out
of it.

